# How long is my home made bbq sauce good for in frig?



## steamaway

I made Jeffs rib rub and sauce about 3 weeks ago. I put the sauce in an old store bought bbq sauce plastic container and stuck it in the frig. How long should that stay good for? I also put the rub in an old spice shaker with a lid stored in my spice rack, how long on that?  They both seem to taste / smell fine..


----------



## bassman

I've kept the sauce in the fridge for over 3 months and it was fine.  The leftover rub (I always make a double batch) I keep in a Zip Lock freezer bag and store in the freezer.


----------



## shooterrick

Not as easy a question as it seems.  How long does anything stay in the fridge before you throw it out?  If the sauce has lots of vinegar in it and since it is cooked it will last a relatively long time.  The rub if kept dry will slowly loose potency of the spices and herbs like any seasoning will over time.  If it has lots of sugar in the rub it may cake up. 

I know this is not a definitive answer.  You will just have to look, smell, and decide when you are no longer comfortable with it.


----------



## damrs

_when ever making up a batches of Me secret BBQ sauce_

_making HUGE batches an then jar a bunch up_

_easy __In canning Jars with the Ball Lids. then it can last a long long time_

_an is easy to use because Its not frozen. aswell makes a nice _

_Treat to hand someone. takes nothing to boil a few jars an lids._

_an your safe with storing till your ready to use._


----------



## roller

I would say that the sauce should be good for at least 3 or 4 mo. if kept at the proper temp in the frig and I always put left over rub in a baggy into the freezer and that should last for a year but you will probably be using it up before then...


----------



## SmokinAl

What roller said!


----------



## dward51

3 or 4 months?  Ain't no sauce going to stand a chance of lasting that long in the fridge at my house.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






What can I say, the kids love Q (as does the thundering herd that seems to come home with them every time I smoke something).


----------



## big andy a

When I whomp up a batch of sauce, I put most of it in the freezer until I need to refill the squeeze bottle.  I bought a pack of inexpensive, square plastic containers at the grocery store just for the sauce.  I think it would last for a year or so but we've never been able to get that far before it's all been eaten   

Curt.


----------



## steamaway

Thanks all. It does seem to be a mute point because it is going  fast. Not gonna be in my frig for months. As long as I can keep smoking in this cold Midwest weather. 32 degrees and snow on the ground now. Hasn't stopped me before.


----------



## redheelerdog

I just opened a jar that was about 2/3 used of a vinegar/tomato based sauce I made this summer, probably 4 months ago, had to run hot water on the canning jar lid to get her to untwist.

Tasted great on the fried chicken fingers!


----------

